# HELP from anyone with insurance experience



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I'll start this with the usual caveat, about a mate who has had an incident etc etc.

Anway, the mate had 6 points on her licence, declared them to the insurance co, and during the course of the year got another 3. She failed to declare these at renewal time, and a couple of months later wrote the car off. The insurance co is now refusing to pay up. Does anyone have any experience of this - I'd really appreciate the help.

thanks


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

How did the insurers find out about the additional points?

Phil


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I think it was because they asked for the driving licence after the incident (I guess thats standard?)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

hiya Fred,

hmmmm....unfortunately the insurance company are well within their right to refuse payment.

Basically, if you get 3 points it wont make a difference to your premium. Anything more than 3 points and you are on a sliding scale of higher premiums. 

The problem may be that your insurance company may not have continued the insurance cover/or may have charged an additional premium, had the extra 3 points been disclosed.

As they werent disclosed and an accident has occured...this is the ideal get out clause for them to pay up....make sure as well that they are going to pay the third party costs and not claim them back off your friend...this they can do as well.

It seems harsh that they are voiding the policy, I assume this is what they are doing? I used to charge a back premium for non disclosure, obviously depending on the severity, or I would void a policy for non disclosure of more serious offences....

not really what you want to hear, but hope it helps...


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

thanks tigger.

I've sent you an email. Any chance we can discuss?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

email me on - [email protected]

will try and help out if I can...


----------

